# Is IBS a Bacterial Infection?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

From the first studiesIs IBS a Bacterial Infection?http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/bacteria2.html


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:From the first studies


eric, still stuck in 2000, man?


----------

